# Tanks.



## MantisSouth (Sep 23, 2005)

Those of you who use ten or twenty gallon fish tanks, do you use mesh tops? If so, does that hold any humidity with it being so open? If not, what do you use for tops?


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2005)

I just use a normal metal screen lid. If you're worried about humidity use moist spaghnum moss in the bottom.


----------

